
Introducing Calls - seba_dos1
https://puri.sm/posts/introducing-calls/
======
seba_dos1
As a baker, posts like this really don't give me much hope for Librem 5 :(
Looks like they're closely following the mistakes of "a company who shall
remain nameless" (Openmoko, if you don't get it). Such a simple proof-of-
concepts should be a part of project's feasibility study, especially today,
when we have projects like freesmartphone.org and oFono who already did the
hardest parts. With a modem not chosen yet, looks like they're yet to discover
the massive complexity of the stack that needs to be implemented there.

What's more - Openmoko phones were perfectly capable of making phone calls
when shipped. They just had a few rough corners that made them not exactly as
reliable as one would expect. Its their journey that led to creation of things
like FSO and oFono. The company should be named - while Openmoko itself
failed, you're standing on the shoulders of its (and later Nokia's) work.

At this point, I just hope for Librem 5 to be a good hardware for me to use
with any OS I'd like to. Unfortunately, the past taught us that the default OS
matters a lot, because if that won't be good enough, GNU/Linux phones will get
yet another reputation hit and scramble to get enough interest to get rolling
once again for years :(

